# Best cat carriers?



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Well, had a total nightmare last week... Cats went to stay with a friend for the week, and Bob chose that day to decide he no longer likes the cat carrier.

Obviously, I intend to do the whole desensitisation thing properly this time, but to start with I'm getting new carriers - top opening ones for a start!

Does anyone have any recommendations?

I've heard good things about the basic wire ones like these Large metal wire cat carrier, top opening cat carrier/basket , and I can certainly see them being practical - but I'm not that keen myself! I'm also not sure that the cats would want to see out (being indoor cats they tend to freak out at outside noises etc) and I can just see me getting my hand savaged by one of them reaching through the bars.

Most of the normal plastic carriers with top openings are this sort of thing Capri III Open Top Cat Carrier (39861): Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors
I like the look of these, but I don't think it seems very safe / secure having the handle attached to the hinged lid? At least one brand does state that a shoulder strap should be used as the animals weight can cause the lid to open! :eek6:

Then I found these - personally I'm liking these best at the mo, as they are the enclosed style I like, but with a more secure top opening, as it is two parts - and a decent size by the looks of it. Cat Carriers Top Opening
Surprisingly its also one of the cheaper models - so if anyone has used one reviews would be nice!

Just wondering what anyone thinks really...

Thanks


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

I love the Cargo Cabrio, I have two of these:

Pet Cargo Cabrio Carrier - Great deals at zooplus

They can be opened from the top or you can put the cat in the large, plexi-door. All three of my boys love these carriers. When we are going to a show I get one down from the loft a couple of days before and take the door off. They all then want to try and sleep in it. Recommended


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

We have this one Google Image Result for http://www.wearepets.co.uk/cats/products_pictures/pink-catit-cabrio_1.jpg and it's puuurfect, the best one we have ever had.

:lol: That will teach me not to click on other peoples link first! It's the same as the one in Wendy's link


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I have one of the cabrio's and i love it... all the good things about the wire ones (top opening) without the paws through the wire 


The top opening ones are absoloutly essential if you ever have to take a badly injured cat to the vets, they make getting them in and out so much easier and safer.


----------



## sami87 (Aug 27, 2010)

I also have a pink Catit Cabrio! :thumbup:


----------



## Sorcha (Oct 19, 2009)

6 Cat-it cabrio's here and they're the best we have 
The wire ones are very sturdy, but cats like a bit more shelter I think.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

Pet Cargo Cabrio Carrier Airline Approved

i have that one for my boy and it`s really good. it`s nice and spacious plus it has a little gutter for accidents. it opens from the top AND the front plus the latch is on the outside so can`t just be hit by the cat and knocked open. there`s food bowl in the door too that can be removed without opening the carrier and you can also use it without the food bowls.


----------



## maria8man (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh, This is a great cat pet carriers, its called the sleepypod! What I like about it is, it can be strapped into a car, safely and securely. My cat absolutely loves it! She sleeps in it all the time at home, so when it comes to taking her to the vet, she just sleeps the whole way. Its really cozy, and whats good is it that the ultra plush inside, can be machine washed, which is handy.

Here is the link: Arelle Blankets - Sleepypods | Pet Carrier UK | Pet Carriers for Dogs and Cats | Designer Pet Carriers


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

I have the Trixie Wicker Carrier from Zooplus (I'm trying to convince myself that now Ari needs the new larger version) and I'm very satisfied. It doubles as a bed- good for desensitising, saving storage space - spacious, and it's gorgeous (the carrier always get noticed at the vet and the cattery). The cons are that it's not easy to clean (in case your cat have an accident inside) and not airplane friendly.

Ari is desensitised for the carrier and sometimes we just need to grab the door and close her in for taking her out to the vets or cattery but... but she's a smart kitty and now she runs under the bed when she sees me holding the door!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

If you have a cat that hates going in a pet carrier, then one of the reasons is likely to be because he can't see clearly where you are trying to put him because of the low light inside the carrier, and he panics. 

For this reason the open wire carrier is far and away the best as it does not shut out the light. The top opening one wire one is useful to have. I have both that type and the one with a door at one end. 

Once you have your cat in the wire carrier you can always drape a towel or blanket over the top if he seems happier that way. This is what I do with mine once I get to the vet's waiting room, so my cat cannot see the dogs in the room! He quietens down immediately then.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

TatiLie said:


> > I have the Trixie Wicker Carrier from Zooplus (
> 
> 
> These carriers are great, but for a really determined & scared cat it is possible to break out of them. One of mine did!
> ...


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

I have just got the Cabrio carrier. It is big and sturdy but I find that you have to use the front door.The top door sounds great but to close mine you have to give it a good bit of shoggling and re-aligning to get it ready to be fastened.
Laura


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

We have 2 carriers with the wire tops and fronts so can pop them in the top or shove them in the front, and they can see where they are going, and look up.

If you can put the carrier on a flat surface with the open door right on the edge and put puss face first towards it, they tend to go straight in because there is no other surface to stand on.

I also have a T bag which is like little trolley, can also be used as a rucksack, or carried by hand, I can sneak Maisie in there without her realising it is a carrier.

This is what we have Atlas 30 Wire Door Carrier for Cats and Small Dogs by Ferplast | Pets at Home

And this Trixie Nylon Trolley, 36 × 50 × 27 cm, Black/ Grey: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

maisiecat said:


> And this Trixie Nylon Trolley, 36 × 50 × 27 cm, Black/ Grey: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


I must say that looks fab


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

My 2 have a cabrio carrier and I have to say out of all the ones I've tried over the years I like this one!!!


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

welshjet said:


> I must say that looks fab


I bought it because I wanted to be able to walk to the vet rather than get a taxi if I had to go on my own.

The downside is that being black it isn't great for crossing roads in the dark, but I have bought some little safety things from Halfords for bikes to stick on if I need to go out in the dark again.

The upside of it being black in the dark is that people think you are pulling luggage along and don't stare at you because you have a cat in there 

Everyone at the vets has commented on it, vets and other pet owners.

We use it instead of the other carrier for Maisie, it fits on my lap in the car and she seems happier on my lap.


----------



## seraphinious (Jun 18, 2012)

chillminx - holy crap that's one super scared super strong cat! 


TatiLie said:


> I have the Trixie Wicker Carrier from Zooplus (I'm trying to convince myself that now Ari needs the new larger version) and I'm very satisfied. It doubles as a bed- good for desensitising, saving storage space - spacious, and it's gorgeous (the carrier always get noticed at the vet and the cattery). The cons are that it's not easy to clean (in case your cat have an accident inside) and not airplane friendly.
> 
> Ari is desensitised for the carrier and sometimes we just need to grab the door and close her in for taking her out to the vets or cattery but... but she's a smart kitty and now she runs under the bed when she sees me holding the door!


Have this and can totally recommend it.

I have two soft fluffy small blankets in the bottom with magazines below in case of accidents.

It stays out all the time and they actually love using it when it's just sat on the floor!  Plus it looks good out.

Also think they don't mind travelling in it as much due the open front grate (large enough to feed your hand in for a quick pet by the way) and the all-around wicker, that they can actually see through all the way around. Great game if they're inside (don't have to be locked in) is to have a waggler flick around the outside that they love to chase.

Also, I can actually recommend it for safety reasons. I was in a car accident upon collecting the poor things (70 miles an hour on the motorway). They were both inside, with a seatbelt around it on the front seat, base part of seat belt just went around bottom, top part over the top. They were fine and the basket did not move from the seat, the igloo design combined with the seatbelt around the base made it very secure.

If they'd been in the boot or back, they'd likely have been dead


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Those wicker ones look great but I wouldn't want to try to walk far with one.


----------

